

Google self-driving car involved in first injury accident - matsur
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/4db4dc178735484298bdea0f5f9d1693/google-self-driving-car-involved-first-injury-accident

======
greenyoda
Not sure why this is interesting, since the incident had nothing to do with
the car being self-driving:

 _" According to Google, its SUV was stopped near an intersection when another
car hit it at about 17 mph. On-board sensors showed the other car did not
brake."_

So an idiot rear-ended a stopped vehicle. Unfortunately, this happens hundreds
of times every day.

Would it also be newsworthy if someone stole a hubcap off a Google self-
driving car?

~~~
keithnoizu
Well, there isn't really enough information here to say that the self driving
nature is unrelated.

The self driving cars seem to be a little accident prone and could be behaving
in logical but unexpected ways by breaking, changing lanes, or halting in
situations where a human driver would not.

They may additionally lack contextual awareness to make gut calls about
whether or not it is appropriate to stop or change lanes given the driving
behavior, distance and breaking frequency of the cars behind them.

Split action response times and lots information about whats going on in front
of the car is great for preventing accidents where the car is legally
responsible but I can see scenarios where you could see them indirectly
causing accidents which can be blamed on the other party but were partially
based on the driving behavior of the car itself.

